# Non-Masonic objections?



## Andrew Merenbach (May 26, 2014)

Hi everyone and hopefully future Brothers,

I just submitted my petition to Culver City-Foshay No. 467 in California. Everyone has been wonderful and I'm excited about the future.

One thing I learnt about the investigation/balloting process here in California is that non-Masons may also register with the lodge objections that must be addressed by an investigative committee.

Assuming I understand correctly, I'm concerned about a particular blood relation raising concerns based on his belief system rather than on my own character.  Should I actually be worried at all?

Thank you all for your thoughts and time.

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## crono782 (May 26, 2014)

I would not worry too much. Most masons are aware that the public at large has many preconceived notions about our order that are unfounded. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Andrew Merenbach (May 26, 2014)

crono782 said:


> I would not worry too much. Most masons are aware that the public at large has many preconceived notions about our order that are unfounded.



Thank you kindly for your response. I suspected something similar and appreciate your insight.

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## dfreybur (May 26, 2014)

Friend Andrew,

If you don't tell that relative how will they find out?  The petitioning process is about as private as you decide it will be.


----------



## Andrew Merenbach (May 26, 2014)

dfreybur said:


> If you don't tell that relative how will they find out?  The petitioning process is about as private as you decide it will be.



Friend Doug,

I had chosen to consult with some other relatives before applying and word tends to travel.  On the bright side, I suppose I shouldn't regret good family communication!

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## rebis (May 26, 2014)

In CA, the investigative questionnaire does contain a question asking if you know of somebody that might object to you becoming a mason. I certainly would not worry too much about that particular question especially if the objection is from a non-mason.

The one that carries most weight is "Does your wife approve of your application?". Ensure that your wife is present during the investigation that she may be able to have her questions answered. The wife's perception is very important to us, because she will be an integral part of the masonic family should you be initiated.

Best of luck.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Andrew Merenbach (May 26, 2014)

rebis said:


> In CA, the investigative questionnaire does contain a question asking if you know of somebody that might object to you becoming a mason. I certainly would not worry too much about that particular question especially if the objection is from a non-mason.
> 
> The one that carries most weight is "Does your wife approve of your application?". Ensure that your wife is present during the investigation that she may be able to have her questions answered. The wife's perception is very important to us, because she will be an integral part of the masonic family should you be initiated.
> 
> Best of luck.



Thank you very much for the counsel.  My wife has indeed granted her blessing to this journey.  I am looking forward to the prospect of introducing her to some of the fine Brethren from the Lodge.

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## MarkR (May 27, 2014)

rebis said:


> The wife's perception is very important to us, because she will be an integral part of the masonic family should you be initiated.


That's an interesting perception.  While my wife is totally supportive of my Freemasonry and is happy that I get a lot out of it, she is most decidedly NOT a part of the Masonic family.  She has no interest whatsoever in taking part in any of my Masonic activities.  I don't think she's ever even been inside the Masonic Temple.


----------



## dfreybur (May 27, 2014)

MarkR said:


> That's an interesting perception.  While my wife is totally supportive of my Freemasonry and is happy that I get a lot out of it, she is most decidedly NOT a part of the Masonic family.  She has no interest whatsoever in taking part in any of my Masonic activities.  I don't think she's ever even been inside the Masonic Temple.



She may not think in those terms, but we do.  To us she is our sister-in-law by adoption.


----------



## Tony Uzzell (May 27, 2014)

MarkR said:


> That's an interesting perception.  While my wife is totally supportive of my Freemasonry and is happy that I get a lot out of it, she is most decidedly NOT a part of the Masonic family.  She has no interest whatsoever in taking part in any of my Masonic activities.  I don't think she's ever even been inside the Masonic Temple.



Considering our obligations to the wives, widows, mothers, sisters, daughters, etc., of our Brethren, she may not think of herself as part of the Masonic Family, but we are sworn to.

Of course, my wife is OES, Beauceant, Majority Ranbow, etc., so this hasn't been an issue in my marriage whatsoever. It's probably more like my mother, who has no Masonic ties outside of being the widow and mother of Masons (she did join the Beauceant back in the 1980's, but that was because my dad was going through the line in the Commandery and she thought it would look bad for him if she was not a member; she hasn't been active in it since he left the Commander's chair).

TU


----------



## rebis (May 27, 2014)

Our obligations include the wives of  brother master masons.

My wife is an OES member and several other wives of our lodge brothers are involved with the Job's Daughters...lots of them assist us with our community breakfasts and events...etc.

If a brother is at work or out of town and his wife needs help, all she has to do is pick up the phone and call any of us and we'll assist her in any way we can.

We consider masonic wives very much part of our organization...even if they don't.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Companion Joe (Jun 8, 2014)

A couple of points on this thread:

I find it interesting that "non-Masons may also register with the lodge objections." I'm pretty sure if someone contacted me and offered unsolicited advice on a candidate, I'd probably ask them if they were so concerned about Masonry, then why aren't they Masons.

We do urge petitioners to discuss it with their wives. If a petitioner says any family member or friend has concerns, I am more than happy to talk to them. I just wouldn't give any countenance to some friend or co-worker calling me out of the blue and saying "I want to object."

As for wives, mine, too, has no interest in my Masonic career. She attends big events, dinners, etc. with me, but she has no interest at all in joining any of the ladies' groups or participating with them. That's just not her scene. For example, I was gone about 10 hours yesterday to a major Masonic function. She said "Have a good time." While I was gone, she spent the afternoon working in our yard.


----------



## MarkR (Jun 9, 2014)

Well, if somebody called you and said "I hear John Smith has petitioned your lodge, and that you're investigating him.  I thought you should know that he was kicked out of organization X for stealing from them" I think you might want to look into that.


----------



## Companion Joe (Jun 9, 2014)

Sure. I'm thinking more along the lines of "My friend has petitioned your lodge, and I don't think he should join the Masons." That type of thing.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 14, 2014)

Companion Joe said:


> Sure. I'm thinking more along the lines of "My friend has petitioned your lodge, and I don't think he should join the Masons." That type of thing.


Yeah, this is the type that I wouldn't worry about at all.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 25, 2015)

Companion Joe said:


> As for wives, mine, too, has no interest in my Masonic career. She attends big events, dinners, etc. with me, but she has no interest at all in joining any of the ladies' groups or participating with them. That's just not her scene.


Same with my wife. She encourages me Masonically because she knows how much I enjoy it but she is not interested in joining any Masonic group herself. However, she does enjoy the family get togethers.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Nov 25, 2015)

Warrior1256 said:


> Same with my wife. She encourages me Masonically because she knows how much I enjoy it but she is not interested in joining any Masonic group herself. However, she does enjoy the family get togethers.


Same


----------

